# Links to Irish banks buy/sell exchange rates?



## Walshie99 (4 Mar 2009)

Hello,

Do any of the Irish bank have their buy/sell exchange rates on their websites? 

If not what is the general rule of thumb for calculating what you will pay based on exchange rates on www.xe.com?

Cheers
Conor


----------



## Towger (4 Mar 2009)

You can look up the exchange rates once logged on to BOI's offerings!


----------

